# Edward plays WoW



## sasay1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Or at least he is always in the way when I want to play WoW. It's pretty hilarious. 



















He kept on killing me because he would jump up and just start walking on the keyboard...  He doesn't do that to Adam, just me... He will lay with Adam while he is playing, and headbutt him... but he won't walk on the keyboard. Edward just kills to kill his momma :?


----------



## i.love.my.cats (Aug 11, 2009)

haha what an evil cute and adorable kitty you have :lol:


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Edward is a real character  

seashell


----------



## Takoto (Aug 28, 2009)

My boyfriends cat sits on my hand (when it's on the mouse) when I'm playing WoW. D: And because the cat is so huge my hand gets lost under him xD


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

I've resisted getting into World of Warcraft, but I recently got a copy of Diablo 2. Stormy likes to help me play by sitting on my mouse hand. It's the cat butt bonus!


----------



## sasay1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hahahah! That's hilarious! I guess I can be thankful that he doesn't sit on my hand  

And I definitely resisted WoW for a long time by playing Diablo 2, it's a pretty epic game... but you might have more fun playing WoW


----------



## Takoto (Aug 28, 2009)

Bethany said:


> I've resisted getting into World of Warcraft, but I recently got a copy of Diablo 2. Stormy likes to help me play by sitting on my mouse hand. It's the cat butt bonus!


I resisted playing it for ages, but my Boyfriend started playing (we play on a Private Server) so I joined in. It's fun, although all the level grinding is a drag sometimes.


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

sasay1 said:


> Or at least he is always in the way when I want to play WoW. It's pretty hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my cat azores would sometime do that when i playing everquest 2. i see you got the saitek II keyboard. you should get yourself the III generation, its sweet!


----------



## sasay1 (Aug 24, 2009)

> i see you got the saitek II keyboard. you should get yourself the III generation, its sweet!


 I just bought a new case, motherboard, and processor so now I have to wait to upgrade the keyboard  

But I'm planing on it!!


----------

